# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Pics of legit Organon Sustanon & Upjohn Cyp 200

## Equalizer

Here are some pics of some legit N.V. Organon OSS Holland Sustanon 250 and Upjohn Test Depot (cyp) 200mg. I see alot of you guys asking about that particular brand of sustanon from doing a search and thought I would post these for reference.

----------


## Seajackal

Welcome aboard bro! I haven't seen any SUST with a label writen like
that, it sounds LATIN from the SOLUTIO OLEOSA AD INJECT?!? You
would better get a plain reply from Dutchbodybuilder as he hold tons
and tons of Sustanons pics, but deffinitly yours is the one I've never
seen in this forum yet!

----------


## Equalizer

Whats up Bro, good to be here I was here years ago but dont remember the old name and password, lol. Yea there are some more pics of these around in here, i found some from doing a search. Honestly I'm not sure where they are from but im about 99% positive they are legit. I tried to take the best pics I could but that camera is new to me and the flash was ultra bright.

----------


## toolman

> Welcome aboard bro! I haven't seen any SUST with a label writen like
> that, it sounds LATIN from the SOLUTIO OLEOSA AD INJECT?!? You
> would better get a plain reply from Dutchbodybuilder as he hold tons
> and tons of Sustanons pics, but deffinitly yours is the one I've never
> seen in this forum yet!


I agree with you SJ. I would be highly suspect without a lab report or Dutch confirming what the hell it is.

----------


## Equalizer

mmm i dunno I was just posting them for reference really......Im positive the sustanon is legit and the upjohn is from a US pharmacy.

----------


## Equalizer

Here is an old post by Bouncer I dug up, exact same....

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ganon+sustanon

----------


## Equalizer

here are some closer shots

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

the ID numbers should ID this amp all ORGANON amps with a label/country means ID are packed and sent from Holland. Others (like NILE) have no ID number but are made in other countries under license. After the slash there must but a three numbered ID number that indentifies the vial/amp. 
310 by example is Greek Deca see pictures

----------


## mick-g

These Sustanon are made for Russia market and very common there. I have received the same ones from a very respected Russian and i know for fact they are legit.

----------


## toolman

> These Sustanon are made for Russia market and very common there. I have received the same ones from a very respected Russian and i know for fact they are legit.


Sorry bro, but I trust nothing Russian. If Dutch says they are fake, they are absolutely fake.

----------


## mick-g

Sorry bro i have to disagree with Dutch on this im not going to name names, but i got these from a Russian source that is very well respected and been around more than any other. No disrespect implied here, but if any of you don't know to whom im reffering, then you haven't been in the game long enough, lol!

----------


## Equalizer

I dunno im with mick on this one, really I was sure they were legit I was posting for reference....hmmmm guess Ill stop back in about 10 weeks and we will know for sure lol....

----------


## Equalizer

they do have a country code 109k ....they are exactly like the ones bouncer had except for expiration and those specific numbers....

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

> These Sustanon are made for Russia market and very common there. I have received the same ones from a very respected Russian and i know for fact they are legit.


I didn't say they weren't made for the Russian market, nor that they contain nothing. I only said Organon didn't made them. I know your Russian source and he knows me. We respect each other. I only say something is fake/counterfeit when I'm sure of it. I've been into this ID number for an article and I've been well informed.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

Made for the Russian market, what are we talking about???
These are the Organon amps made for the Russian market, with as extra in comparison a fake one.

----------


## juicy_brucy

Fake. I have tonnes of them. Dutch also pointed out that mine were fakes. He is right. Sorry dude. Fake.

----------


## juicy_brucy

> Welcome aboard bro! I haven't seen any SUST with a label writen like
> that, it sounds LATIN from the SOLUTIO OLEOSA AD INJECT?!? You
> would better get a plain reply from Dutchbodybuilder as he hold tons
> and tons of Sustanons pics, but deffinitly yours is the one I've never
> seen in this forum yet!


 Hey Big Sea, Those are the ones that I got scammed with. remember? Man, what a baffeling ordeal it was to get "some" of my money back.

----------


## mick-g

> I didn't say they weren't made for the Russian market, nor that they contain nothing. I only said Organon didn't made them. I know your Russian source and he knows me. We respect each other. I only say something is fake/counterfeit when I'm sure of it. I've been into this ID number for an article and I've been well informed.


Where did i say you said "Made for the Russian Market", or that you said they contain nothing, lol? That is what i was told by the Russian friend we know and that is waht i said he told me, that they were made to sell in the Russian market. I have seen the ones you are showing me that are Russian, but he said that the one Equalizer has are "Dutch Euro Sust" and sold in Russia and very common there. So you tell me now what do you think?? So are you telling me this person gave me counterfit?? It would be hard for me to believe this person we know to do this, as he has been around very long time and very well respected. I also respect both of your positions, but iam now confused. Maybe you should talk to this friend we both know and have him clarify for us?? Here is the picture of them again, and i received them from him.

----------


## spiderweb

yo, fellas....can someone check out the posting from today by myself....(spiderweb) and tell me if the sus i have is real....really confused...thanks...opened my thread around 7 pm

----------


## spiderweb

equalizer, can you tell me anything on these?

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

Mick, bro, believe me they are not made by Organon......

----------


## mick-g

It is not that i don't believe you Dutch, it is that you are both very respected bros and when you say one thing and the Russian we both know says another i tend to wonder which is correct. This is what he said, They are made in europe and made for the Russian market. They are very common here in Russia. Now what do i tell him, lol?? Your are mistaken and you received counterfiet?? He prob sells more product int'l than anyone and has been around more than anyone i know.

----------


## mick-g

Also if you know what is going on here or who they are made by, then pm me.

----------


## Equalizer

juicy brucy- ares are totally different, check the exact picture of mine and then the ones you have, they are not the same, maybe yours are a fake of mine....once again here is a post from bouncer, me and him have the exact same ones, the fakes have different lettering and spacing, mine and bouncers are exactly the same except for exp date. They are real trust me Im using them right now. Im not new to the game either just new to this board. Just thought Id post pics of them because I saw some discussion of them and thought it may help a few guys out to compare some good shots.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ganon+sustanon

----------


## juicy_brucy

Yeah, yours are different. 
Yours are working? Awesome. I hope they make you huge as hell.
I have run into so many diffent fakes of these types. 
I get them all mixed up. 
Mine also had the infamous "rounded corners". 
I have actually bought 3 different batchs, all fake. 
I'm glad that yours are real. 
One batch I bought didn't have the rounded corners and I thought they were for sure real. nope. 
I stay away from these now. 
I just haven't had any luck with these. I am a karachi boy for sure. Glad to hear they are working. 
Good luck with all that.

----------


## canep

Hi to everyone. I know that this thread started 2 years ago, but dealer offered me to buy the same sust. so I want to ask Ēqualizer or Mick about this sustanon . was it fake?

----------


## Musicman

i remember this from way back being highly counterfited, theres a theory you can tell from the lot numbers, ill look it up for you. i always just stuvk with the karachi sust to be safe. goodluck.

----------


## x_moe

> Hi to everyone. I know that this thread started 2 years ago, but dealer offered me to buy the same sust. so I want to ask Ēqualizer or Mick about this sustanon. was it fake?


i doubt that both of them still post in this forum. do more searching.

----------

